# Another ADGA question for the show people



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey there - my Nubian buck - Lot-O-Pines Liberty's dam, Bedouin Dark Crystal, just went Superior Genetics and Elite doe for 2009 with ADGA - also I learned that she received her milk star - 

will this have any effect on pedigree for bucky? will a star be added to him because of his dam? Anything to his pedigree? 

Thanks

Allison


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Got my answer!!!!

Liberty (bucky as he is called at out house) will be getting his star as soon as ADGA processes the DHIR for his dam for this year because his sire is already a * buck!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's AWESOME Allison!! WHOOO!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is wonderful news ....congrats..... :wahoo: :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: You must be so excited and proud!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohh you have no idea. His dam, Crystal, is at the fair and I talked to her owner, breeder of my buck, and she is going to be there when I am so that I can get some good pics of her!!!! I will have to show you all - she is AMAZING!!!! I am so happy!!

This is the buck that I originally bought for $50.00 unregistered and kicked myself in the butt for buying him - and then got another nubi doe so I felt better and decided to pay the additional $80.00 for his paper - and Waa Laa - lookey what I got!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad you did pay for the addition then instead of now -- think how much she woudl be asking now


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's an awesome deal!! :wahoo: :dance: :clap:  :greengrin:


----------



## Charlene_F (Sep 2, 2009)

That's AWESOME!! 

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so awesome Allison!! It's so great when you buy a goat with so so pedigree and a few years later they have ONE NICE pedigree with show winners on there!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats! I bet and i can see that youre thrilled!
beth


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

You better believe I will be there with my camera too!!LOL


----------

